# صمامات القلب التعويضية - Prosthetic Heart Valves ... بوابات صغيرة لأمل كبير



## حسنين علي موسى (20 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لقد خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى القلـــب ، هذا العضو الصغير الذي يزيد حجمه قليلاً عن حجم قبضة اليد ، بفعالية كبيرة لها القابلية للتجاوب مع أحتياجات الجسم المتغيرة دوماً ... فيقوم بضخ كمية أكبر من الدم عند قيام الفرد بمجهود أكبر ، ويضخ دماً أقل عند الخلود إلى الراحة ... وتستمر هذه العملية لمدة عشرات السنين تمثل العمر الإفتراضي لحياة الإنسان ... إن الذي يقوم بتنظيم هذه العملية الحيوية مجموعة من البوابات الصغيرة (تدعى بالصمامات القلبية – Heart Valves) ذات أهمية كبيرة في عمل القلب ككل ، إذ أنها تتحكم باندفاع الدم خلال القلب ومنه ، فتعمل على تفريغ حجرات القلب بشكل تام وفي أتجاه واحد وتمنع إرتجاع الدم إلى الحجرات التي أخليت لهذا السبب ، وأن أي عطب أو خلل بهذه الصمامات يؤثر على وظيفة القلب بشكل متكامل وبدرجة تتفاوت تفاوت حدة الخلل .. .

يعاني عدد لابأس به من المرضى من أمراض صمامات القلب المختلفة ... هذه الأمراض ، وإن أختلفت أسبابها أو أنواعها ، فإنها تكاد تشترك جميعاً بتأثيرها على صحة الأنسان وتشكيلها خطراً على حياته ...

في مقالتنا هذه ، سنوضح أولاً ، وبإختصار ، تشريح وظيفة القلب كجزء متكامل ودور الصمامات في هذه الوظيفة ... ومن ثم ، سنتحدث وبإختصار أيضاً ،عن أمراض الصمامات القلبية وأنواعها بصورة عامة وكيفية معالجتها ، وأخيراً سنتطرق إلى دور صمامات القلب الصناعية التعويضية في علاج هذه الأمراض وعن أنواعها وتصاميمها وخواصها والمواد التيتصنع منها وميكانيكية عملها وكيفية تقويم أداءها الوظيفي وعن المضاعفات التي قد تنتج عن الخلل في هذا الأداء ...

القلب عبارة عن عضو أجوف صغير يقع في منتصف القفص الصدري مع ميلان بسيط إلى الجانب الأيسر من القفص ... وينقسم القلب إلى نصفين ، يفصل بينهما حاجز ، لايسمح تحت الظروف العادية ، بمرور الدم بين هذين النصفين ... وينقسم كل من النصفين إلى حجرتين أو تجويفين منفصلين : حجرة عليا تعرف بالأذين (Atrium) وحجرة سفلى تعرف بالبطين (Ventricle) ... يفصل بين كل أذين وبطين صمام ، كما يفصل بين كل بطين والشريان المتصل به صمام ... تكون جدران الأذينين رقيقة نسبياً لأن طبيعة عملها الأساسي كمستودع للدم ومدخل للبطين فهي لا تقوم بعمل الضخ الأساسي الذي يتكفل به البطين ... بينما تكون جدران البطين أثخن نسبياً لأنه يقوم بعملية الضخ الأساسية للدم.

تنظم هذة الصمامات (وقد تدعى في بعض الأحيان بالدسامات) حركة الدم في القلب وتشكل بوابات وحيدة الإتجاه تؤمن انتقال الدم من الأذين إلى البطين ولا تسمح بالانتقال العكسي , لتعمل هذه الصمامات ، في وضعها الطبيعي ، على أن يمر الدم في أتجاه واحد عندما تفتح ، وتمنع ارتجاع الدم أو ارتداده من خلالها عندما تنغلق ... وللقلب صمامات أربعة رئيسة هي :

(1)الصمام التاجي Mitral Valve) ) ويفصل بين الأذين الأيسر والبطين الأيسر ويسمح في وضعه الطبيعي بمرور الدم في إتجاه واحد من الأذين إلى البطين . 
(2) الصمام الأبهري (Aortic Valve) ويقع مابين البطين الأيسر والشريان الأبهر والذي يسمح عند فتحه بمرور الدم باتجاه واحد من البطين الأيسر إلى الشريان الأبهر . 
(3) الصمام ثلاثي الشرفات (Tricuspid Valve) ويقع مابين الأذين الأيمن والبطين الأيمن ، ويسمح بمرور الدم باتجاه واحد من الأذين الأيمن إلى البطين الأيمن . 
(4) الصمام الرئوي (Pulmonary Valve) ويقع مابين البطين الأيمن والشريان الرئوي ، ويسمح بمرور الدم باتجاه واحد من البطين الأيمن إلى الشريان الرئوي ومنه إلى الرئتين.

يفتح كل من الصمام التاجي والصمام ثلاثي الشرفات عند أنبساط القلب في حين ينغلق كل من الصمام الأبهري والصمام الرئوي وذلك للسماح للبطينين باستقبال الدم ... ويفتح كل من الصمام الأبهري والصمام الرئوي أثناء انقباض القلب في حين ينغلق كل من الصمام التاجي والصمام ثلاثي الشرفات للسماح للدم بالمرور خلالهما إلى كل من الشريان الأبهر والشريان الرئوي وذلك بالتتابع . هذا ويستقبل الأذين الأيمن كل الدم العائد من الجزئيين الأعلى والأسفل من الجسم ، المفتقر للأوكسجين والمحمل بثاني أكسيد الكربون ، من خلال وريدين كبيرين يعرفان بالوريد الأجوف العلوي والوريد الأجوف السفلي ... ويمر الدم من الأذين الأيمن إلى البطين الأيمن عبر الصمام الفاصل بينهما وهو الصمام ثلاثي الشرفات ، ويضخ البطين الأيمن الدم عند انقباض القلب عبر الصمام الرئوي إلى الشريان الرئوي ومنه إلى الرئتين حيث ينقي من ثاني أكسيد الكربون ويحمل بالأوكسجين ليعود مرة أخرى ، خلال أربعة من الأوردة الرئوية إلى الأذين الأيسر ، ومنه ، ومن خلال الصمام التاجي إلى البطين الأيسر . وعند انقباض القلب مرة أخرى ، يدفع البطين الأيسر هذا الدم ومن خلال الصمام الأبهري إلى الشريان الأبهر وبذلك يتم توزيع الدم إلى مختلف أنحاء الجسم من خلال فروع الشريان الأبهر العديدة ، حاملاً معه الأوكسجين والغذاء الضروري ليعود مرة أخرى محملاً بثاني أكسيد الكربون إلى الجهة اليمنى من القلب ، وهكذا تتكرر كل من الدورة الدموية والدورة الرئوية (Systematic and Pulmonary Blood Circulations) تباعاً وخلال كل نبضة من نبضات القلب ...

مع إمكانية إعتبار القلب كمضخة صغيرة تعمل بفعالية كبيرة جداً فإن عمل صمامات القلب يعد من المسائل الميكانيكية الأساسية ، حيث إنها تفتح لتسمح بمرور الدم ثم تغلق لمنع رجوعه للخلف مرة أخرى , فإذا ما ازداد سمك الشرفات فإنها تفقد مرونتها الطبيعية.

من الممكن حصر أهم الأمراض التي تؤثر على كفاءة الصمامات القلبية (Valvular Diseases) وأدائها الوظيفي بالنقاط التالية : 
(1) مرض روماتيزم القلب وهو مرض يصييب الصمامات نتيجة لتعرض المرء للحمى الروماتيزمية في سن الطفولة وفي سن مبكر . 
(2) مرض نقص التروية القلبية بسبب مرض تصلب شرايين القلب التاجية المغذية لعضلة القلب . وعادة مايصيب المرضى المتقدمين بالعمر . 
(3) التغيرات التي قد تحدث في الصمامات بسبب تقدم العمر والتي غالباً ماتكون ناتجة عن ترسبات الكالسيوم عليها وتصلبها ، واكثر الصمامات عرضة لتلك التغيرات هو الصمام الأبهري . 
(4) تأثر الصمامات بالإلتهابات المباشرة بسبب التهاب بكتيري حاد أو مزمن . 
(5) بعض الأمراض التي تصيب أنسجة الجسم الأخرى ، كالمفاصل مثلاً ، قد تصيب الصمامات أو غشاء القلب المبطن . 
(6) بعض الأمراض التي تصيب النسيج الضام للجسم قد تؤثر في شكل ووظيفة الصمامات مثل مايحدث في وجود مرض مارفان.

تعتبر كل هذه الحالات المرضية أسباباً مكتسبة ، لكن ، قد يولد الشخص بعيب خلقي في أحد هذه الصمامات ، وعادة مايكون تضيقاً شديداً أو حتى أنسداداً تاماً فيها ... يتطلب التدخل الجراحي في الأيام الأولى أو الشهور الأولى من العمر ... ومهما كان نوع المرض المؤثر في الصمام القلبي ، فإنه سيصيب الصمام إما بتضيق فتحته (Stenosis) نتيجة عجزه عن أن يفتح بحرية أو بالإرتجاع ويعرف أيضاً بالقصور أو التهريب (Incompetence or Regurgitation ) نتيجة عجزه عن الغلق . وقد تجتمع الحالتان معاً في نفس الصمام أو قد يتأثر أكثر من صمام واحد عند نفس المريض بأي من الحالتين أو كلاهما . ويعيق تضيق الصمام من تدفق الدم مابين الأذين والبطين أو مابين البطين والشريان المتصل به ... أما في حالة ارتجاع الصمام فإن الدم يتسرب عبر وريقاته الغير قادرة على الغلق المحكم إلى حجرة القلب التي يفترض أنها أخليت من الدم فتمتلء من جديد بصورة جزئية وبكمية من الدم نفسه الذي ضخته خارجاً ... وتختلف هذه الكمية باختلاف حدة تأثر الصمام بالمرض ... ويعوض القلب هذا الخلل في عمل الصمامات بالعمل بشكل أكبر فيبذل جهداً مضاعفاً ، إما ليستوعب التدفق الزائد للدم المرتد في حالة الأرتجاع أو للتغلب على ضيق الصمام لضخ مايحتاجه الجسم من الدم ... ولو استمر الحال كما هو عليه لمدة طويلة فإن القلب يتضخم تدريجياً وينتهي الأمر به عادة إلى قصور قلبي أحتقاني . ويعتبر الصمام التاجي أكثر الصمامات تعرضاً للتلف ، ويليه الصمام الأبهري .

يستطيع مريض صمامات القلب ، تحت الإشراف الطبي المستمر ، من العيش ولسنين طويلة باستعمال الأدوية المناسبة والتي يصفها الطبيب المختص بحسب نوع المرض ، لكن في حالات الأمراض المتقدمة أو في حالة انعدام جدوى إستخدام هذه الأدوية ، فإنه سيصبح من الضروري أجراء تداخل جراحي إما عن طريق القسطرة الطبية العلاجية ( كما في حالة توسيع الصمام التاجي المتضيق أو الصمام الرئوي المتضيق عن طريق البالون ) أو عن طريق الجراحة بحيث يبذل الجراح عادة قصارى جهده من أجل المحافظة على الصمام الطبيعي بإصلاحه ، وخاصة في حالة إصابة الصمام التاجي أو الأبهر إذا كانت حالة الصمام تسمح بذلك فيوسعه عن طريق مشرط خاص إذا كان متضيقاً أو يصلح من وريقاته أو الأوتار الداعمة له ، أو يضع حلقة حوله لمساعدته على الإنغلاق بشكل محكم في حالات الإرتجاع ، ولكن ، في أحيان كثيرة لامناص أمام الجراح من أجراء عملية تبديل للصمام Valvular Replacement ، يتم من خلالها رفع الصمام المعطوب وتبديله بصمام صناعي بديل Prosthetic Heart Valve ... يكون مصمم خصيصاً لهذا الغرض بحيث يحدد نوعه العديد من الأعتبارات الصحية والأجتماعية في بعض الأحيان.

هناك نوعان أساسيان من صمامات القلب التعويضية الصناعية ... والتي بدأ إستخدامها منذ أكثر من أربعة عقود ...

النوع الأول ... الصمامات الميكانيكية Mechanical Valves ... وهي صمامات مصنوعة في الغالب من معادن ولا تشبه الصمامات الطبيعية ... من مميزاتها أنها تستمر إلى فترة طويلة ... ولكنها أكثر عرضة للتخثر ما لم يتم المداومة بانتظام على الأدوية المضادة للتخثر Anticoagulants والذي يكون عادة بسبب اصطدام خلايا الدم الحمراء بهذه الصمامات مما يؤدي إلى تكسرها ومن ثم البدء في حدوث عملية التخثر والتي قد تؤدي إلى تكوين Emboli الخثرات المتحركة والتي قد تسد أي وعاء أو شعيرة دموية في الجسم تتغير هذه الصمامات عادة خلال فترة أطول من النوع الثاني وذلك في غضون 10 سنوات ...

هنالك ثلاثة تصميمات هندسية أساسية لصمامات القلب التعويضية الميكانيكية هي ...

(1) صمام الكرة المحبوسة أو الديسك المحبوس : Ball or Disc Caged 
ومن أكثر أنواعه إستخداماً Starr-Edwards prosthetic aortic ball valve + Key-Shiley prosthetic aortic disc valve

(2) صمام الديسك الدوار Tilting Disc :
ومن أكثر أنواعه إستخداماً Bjork-Shiley + Lillehei-Kaster + Medtronic-Hall prosthetic mitral valves 

(3) الصمام ثنائي الوريقات Bileaflet :
ومن أكثر أنواعه إستخداماً St. Jude Medical prosthetic aortic valve + Medtronic bileaflet prosthetic valve 

تتصف صمامات الكرة المحبوسة بالترسيب الرجعي الكبير نسبيا ًوالذي يساهم لدرجة معينة في تحريك الدم في مناطق الركود ... كما تتصف بقيم عالية لارتفاعات بروفايلات سرعة جريان الدم واجهادات القص .أما صمامات الديسك الدوار فتتصف بقيم منخفضة نسبياً لارتفاعات بروفايلات السرعة واجهادات القص مقارنة مع تلك التي نحصل عليها من صمامات الكرة المحبوسة .في وضعية الفتح لهذه الصمامات يتوضع الديسك الدوار بالنسبة للتدفق كجناح الطائرة أي بشكل يقلل من الاضطرابات التي يسببها لتدفق الدم عبره .تم تزويد احد نماذج هذه الصمامات بدعامة مركزية للديسك تتحكم بفتحة الصمام وتسمح بالتحرك باتجاه تدفق الدم (1.5 – 2mm ) مما يساهم في تحسين بروفايل سرعة جريان الدم وبالتالي بروفايل الاجهادات .

من مساوئ الصمامات الميكانيكية هي الحاجة المستمرة إلى أدوية مانع التجلط أو التخثر الدموي وما يرافقه من مشاكل النزيف إلى كون الأداء الهيموديناميكي لهذه الصمامات مختلف بشكل كبير عن أداء الصمامات السليمة الطبيعية .وسوف يكون من الضروري تناول أدوية مضادة للتخثر طوال حياتك ، أما صوت طقطقة الصمام الصناعي الذي قد يتم سماعه أحياناً فيمثل أمر طبيعي لا يجب أن يثير القلق.

وقد ترافق إستخدام صمامات القلب الميكانيكية بعدد من المشاكل والآثار المرضية ومنها :
(1) تخثر الدم. (2) النزف الناتج عن جرعات مضادات التجلط. (3) تدمر كريات الدم الحمراء والصفيحات الدموية .(4) النمو المتزايد للأنسجة. (5) فشل تركيب وعمل الصمامات (نتيجة تعب المواد المصنعة أو التغيرات الكيميائية(.
(6) حدوث تسرب حول الصمام. (7) تمزق الخيوط .(8) الالتهاب. 

هناك عدة إجراءات أتبعت لتحسين وظيفة صمام القلب الميكانيكي :

(1) يجب أن يكون مسكن الصمام ملائم للقرص بحيث يناسب حجم الصمام وذلك لكي لا يكون أي فراغ .
(2) أن تصمم الحلقة العلوية للصمام بحيث تكون ذو حجم كبير لكي تسمح للأبهري للدخول في الصمام , وذلك في حالة المرضى الذين يملكون صمام أبهري صغير .
(3) تطلى الحلقة بطبقة رقيقة وخفيفة ومنتظمة من خلائط التيتانيوم مع الكربون ذو الكثافة العالية.
وبالرغم من الميزات المرغوبة في المواد الحيوية المستخدمة في الصمامات الميكانيكية إلا أن هناك بعض المشاكل المعقدة وأهمها الخثرات الدموية ...
إن الإجهاد يتعلق بتدفق الدم عبر الصمام الذي له علاقة بتحلل ونشاط العناصر المكونة للدم (مثل كريات الدم الحمراء والبيضاء والصفيحات الدموية) والنتيجة هي ترسب الخثرات في المناطق المتصلة بالصمام الميكانيكي. لقد أجريت العديد من الدراسات التي تتضمن سرعة البروفايل والإجهادات البعيدة عن الصمام , وذلك بسبب تدفق الدم عبر هذا الصمام , الهدف من هذه الدراسة إيجاد العلاقة بين مناطق تخثر الدم والنمو المتزايد للأنسجة من جهة مع الإجهادات المدروسة على الصمام من جهة أخرى .من المشاكل التي تواجه الصمام هو التأكل للمواد المكونة للمسكن والشرفات. 

تجري الأبحاث الآن لتطوير جيل جديد من الصمامات الميكانيكية تستخدم البوليميرات ومعدن التيتانيوم وذلك لتجنب تشكل الجلطات وأكثر المواد شيوعاً في صناعة الصمامات القلبية في الوقت الراهن : 

(1) سبائك الستانلس ستيل Stainless Steel + سبائك المولبيديوم Molybdenum
(2) مادة الـ Pyrolitic Carbon وهي من أهم المواد المستخدمة في تصنيع الصمام الميكانيكي.
(3) السيليكون Silicon + التفلون Teflon وبالأخص في خيوط التثبيت.
(4) البوليستر Polyester والذي يمتاز بمرونته العالية ومقاومته للشد والإنكماش وقابليته للجفاف بسرعة.
(5) يمتاز معدن التيتانيوم Titanium بقوته العالية ومقاومته الممتازة للتأكل بجانب خفة وزنه وعدم سموميته ، بحيث أضحى المعدن المثالي المستخدم في مجال الأجزاء التعويضية والمفاصل الصناعية المزروعة داخل جسم الإنسان ...

النوع الثاني من صمامات القلب التعويضية هي ... الصمامات الصناعية الحيوية Tissue or Biological Prosthetic Valves ... وهي مصنوعة من مواد نسيجية ذات أصل إنساني أو حيواني (الخنازير أو الأبقار) بعد أن يتم معالجتها بمواد كيميائية لتناسب أنسجة الجسم بحيث تشبه كثيراً في عملها الصمامات الطبيعية لأنها توفر تحسين تدفق الدم وخلايا الدم الحمراء من خلالها ولكنها مع الأسف تكون معرضة للتكلس بصورة أسرع مما يستلزم تغييرها خلال فترة محدودة ...

الصمامات الحيوية الأولى التي زرعت كانت عبارة عن طعوم ذاتية (Homograft) من الصمامات التي أخذت من جثث لم تمر اكثر من 48 ساعة على موتها وتمت معالجتها بإستخدام تقنيات مختلفة من التعقيم (تجميد وتجفيف) ويتم تغطيسها في محاليل عضوية وكيميائية خاصة .إن استخدام الزراعات المتجانسة ليس شائعاً بسبب وجود مشاكل في ديمومتها لفترة طويلة بسبب الإمكانيات المحدودة ... أيضاً كان هناك محاولات بإستخدام طعوم غيرية (يتم أخذ من نسيج حيوانيXenografts كالخنازير Porcine والأبقار Bovine) ... وبعد التقدم الحاصل بإستخدام مادة الـ glutaral dhyde ( بدلاً عن الفورمالديهيد الذي أستعمل في البداية في تقنيه التثبيت) ، والذي يتفاعل بشكل جيد مع البروتينات الموجودة في النسيج الحيوي مما يشكل روابط قوية ستؤدي بالنتيجة إلى تحسين ديمومة الصمام البديل داخل جسم المريض ... وأصبح الصمامات الحيوية الخنزيرية البديلة (Hancock M.O. II aortic + Carpentier-Edwards Bioprosthetic Porcine valve) من أكثر أنواع الصمامات النسيجية المستخدمة في الوقت الحالي ...

في الوقت الراهن يتم تزويد قالب الصمام البديل الحيوي بدعامات مبنية من مواد البولي بروبلين , الهوموبوليمير أو الكولوبوليمير لأعطاء الصمام شكله الطبيعي مما سيساعد بعمله بصورة إعتيادية عند الفتح والغلق , كما يتم الإستعانة بسلك الجيلوي, أو معدن التيتانيوم , أو الستانلس استيل الغير منفذة للأشعة كعلامة تقدم أيضاً لتصويرالصمام المزروع داخل جسم المريض. يستخدم نسيج التأمور في بناء صمامات القلب النسيجية لما يمتاز به من خصائص تصميمية جيدة نسبياً يتمكن من خلالها التحكم بالخصائص التالية للصمام البديل : (1) أرتفاع الصمام .(2) درجة الالتئام يمكن أن تحدد ويسيطر عليها .(3) مساحة الفوهة Effective Orifice Area .... كما أن من المواد الحيوية الأخرى التي استخدمت في تشكيل البديل الحيوي تتضمن نسيج اللفائفي بالأضافة إلى نسيج الأم الجافية ...

إن الخاصية المهمة التي يمتاز بها صمام القلب التعويضي الحيوي هي التخلص من الإنسداد التجلطي ... ولذلك لا يتطلب وجوده داخل الجسم أي علاج مضاد للتخثر, على العموم فأن هذا الصمام البديل سيكون مفضل للمرضى من كبار السن الذين لا يتحملون مضادات التخثر .من ناحية أخرى فأن صمامات القلب التعويضية الحيوية تكون عرضة للتكلس (ترسب كربونات الكالسيوم) , وأيضاً تمزق الوريقة بعمر متوسط قد يصل إلى حوالي 10 سنوات مما يستوجب استبداله للضرورة , وهذا يعتمد بشكل أساسي على عملية تثبيت النسيج. كما إن من أهم المشاكل التي أرتبطت بصمامات القلب الحيوية الصناعية المزروعة هي : (1) تكلس الأنسجة .(2) تمزق الشرفات .(3) حدوث تسرب حول الصمام. (4) الالتهاب.

المحاولات العديدة من أجل تحسين التصميم ... بإلاضافة إلى تثبيت البديل الحيوي بشكل نظامي يقلل المشاكل في التكلس وزيادة المدة الوظيفية للزرع ... كمثال الصمام ثلاثي الشرف التأموري البقري (Three-Leaflet Calf Bovine Pericardium)عولج مع مركب غيرالألديهيدي glutaraldehyde solution فينتج كولاجين ذو روابط قوية تشكلت من دون عملية كيميائية "خارجية" , حيث أن التعقيم غيرالألديهيدي أساسه اليود , لذلك تعقم هذه العملية الصمام أيضاً.

لقد أكدت الدراسات العديدة ترابط الإجهاد الميكانيكي المسلط على شرفات الصمام الحيوي مع تولد التكلسات التي ستؤدي بدورها لفشل الشرفات ... لذلك فأن التحسينات في تقنيات التثبيت وكذلك في تصميم البديل الحيوي متواصلة بشكل مستمر لكي تقلل من المشاكل في الشرفات و التكلسات وتحسين ديمومتها مما سيؤثر بشكل كبير على الخصائص الوظيفية لصمامات القلب الحيوية الصناعية ... 

ترتبط معظم الظواهر المرضية الناتجة عن زرع صمامات القلب بحقول السرعة والاضطرابات Turbulence والاجهادات المتولدة من شكل واّلية عمل الصمامات. ومن هذا المنطلق يجب الاهتمام في بروفايلات السرعة Velocity Profilesواجهادات القص Shear Stresses من مراحل التصميم وتطوير الصمام بهدف الوصول إلى بروفايلات السرعة الغير مضطربة وكذلك إلى بروفايلات اجهادات قص ذات ارتفاعات منخفضة قدر الإمكان .

يعمل القلب الطبيعي ليحافظ على تدفق دم مناسب خلال الصمامات ومنها إلى الجسم عبر الأوعية الدموية ومن هذه الناحية فأن التصميم الجيد للصمام التعويضي يجب أن لا يعيق بشكل كبير تدفق الدم عبره . أما فيما يخص التدفق العكسي فهو يعتمد على شكل الصمام واّلية الإغلاق حيث تبلغ قيمة التدفق للصمامات الميكانيكية حوالي 2-7.7 % وللصمامات الحيوية 1.5- .1 %.

من الأسس الهندسية التي يجب أن يحققها صمام القلب الصناعي التعويضي : 

(1) قيمة أصغرية لفرق الضغط عبره. minimal pressure gradient 
(2) قيمة أصغرية للتدفق العكسي. minimal regurgitation 
(3) إضطرابات جريان أصغرية. minimal turbulent blood flow
(4) عدم وجود مناطق أجهادات قص عالي no regions of high shear stresses .

كما يجب أن تتوفر الصفات التالية في عملية اختيار الصمام الأنسب والأمثل - Ideal Prosthetic Heart Valve :

(1) أن يكون معقم بشكل كامل عند لحظة الزرع وأن يكون غير سمومي.
(2) إمكانية زرعه في المكان الطبيعي له أو في المنطقة القريبة منة.
(3) أن يتوافق مع بيئة القلب (أن لا يؤثر حجمه أو شكله على عمل القلب) .
(4) أن لا يبدي مقاومة كبيرة لتدفق الدم عبره .
(5) أن يكون التدفق العكسي عبره واللازم للإغلاق أصغرياً.
(6) أن يبدي مقاومة كبيرة للاجهادات الميكانيكية والاهتراء.
(7) أن لا تقل فترة استخدامه داخل الجسم عن 20-25 سنة .
(8) أن لا يسبب إصابات لمركبات الدم أو النسج المحيطة أو تكون ضمن الحدود الدنيا.
(9) أن يكون احتمال التجلط منخفض وبدون استخدام المميعات .
(10) أن يكون ملائم للعمل الذي يقوم به .
(11) أن تكون رؤيته ممكنة في أجهزة الأشعة . 
(12) أن تكون كلفته المادية مقبولة .

أعتذر جداً على الإطالة ... ولكن أهمية الموضوع وتشعبه ... بوجود أكثر من تطبيق هندسي وطبي يتناوله ... فرضت تقديم هذا الشرح بإسهاب ... ستجدون في الروابط التالية محاضرتين علميتين من إعدادي عن موضوع صمامات القلب الصناعية (التعويضية) ... الأولى بصيغة الـ PDF ... والثانية بصيغة الـ POWER POINT ... تتضمنان بعض الملاحظات والمرتسمات المبينة بتفصيل أكثر قليلاً عن ما سبق ذكره ... بالإضافة إلى ذكر إيجابيات وسلبيات كل تصميم ونوع من تلك الصمامات مع خلاصة مقارنة لما بينها ...

http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/Cardiac Valve Prostheses.pdf

http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/Prosthetic Heart Valves.pps

رمـضـــــان كـريــــــم ... يعيده الله تعالى على الجميع بالخير واليمن والبركة ... والسلام عليكم ... :84:

م . حـــســـــــــــــــــنــيــن العـــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (20 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله ألف خير على هذا الموضوع الشيق وأسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

وكا عام وأنت بألف صحة وخير ،،،،،،،،،، ورمضان كريم

أخوك
أبو عبدالله المصري


----------



## المسلم84 (20 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك.......


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (20 أغسطس 2009)

عنوان متميز*** وموضوع طيب الله يعطيكم العافية مشكورين


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (20 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير بارك الله فيكم


----------



## hadeel Bme Eng (20 أغسطس 2009)

ادامك الله بالصحة والعافية لتكن دائما معطاء في العلم وانتم من الذين لايشبعون من العلم ولا يبخلون على احد بالعطاء. رمضان كريم عليكم والاهل بالخير والعافية.


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (20 أغسطس 2009)

الى اخي المهندس العزيز حسنين المحترم
بارك الله فيك .. الموضوع جدا مشوق وجميل وان شاء الله ارسل على ايميلك الخاص عمليات صمامات القلب 
رمضان كريم ان شاء الله .


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (3 سبتمبر 2009)

شكــــــري الجزيـــــل ... لمروركم الكريم ... وكلماتكم الطيبة ... ومن الله التوفيق ...

رمـضـــــان كـريــــــم ... يعيده الله تعالى على الجميع بالخير واليمن والبركة ... والسلام عليكم ... 

م . حـــســـــــــــــــــنــيــن العـــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## torjen horse (13 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يباركلك يا هندسة


----------

